# Exposing your genitals to sunlight increases your T



## SFW (Jan 31, 2013)

Did you ever wonder if it was true that sunlight increases testosterone and libido, or did you think you got horny in summer time because of all the gorgeous girls who grace the beaches and streets with their presence?

While it is true that seeing many beautiful ladies wearing less clothes than normal boosts sexual desire in the average hetero sexual male, sunlight plays a huge part in boosting male sex drive too.

Sunlight Boosts Male Libido

Regular sunlight exposure boosts testosterone and vitamin D in males naturally.

Low testosterone is frequently the cause of*low libido in men.*

Boosting testosterone and improving sex drive naturally can be done by undertaking a suitable*libido boosting exercise program,*by eating more of the right*libido increasing foods*and by taking*testosterone boosting supplements*for the best results.

High levels of testosterone also lead to improved energy, muscle density, concentration, memory and motivation. It?s in every man?s interest to have healthy levels of free testosterone roaming in his body.

Fortunately sunlight, the most natural element known to us, boosts libido by increasing levels of the male sex hormone, testosterone.

Sunlight increases testosterone by boosting levels of vitamin D. A study reported in Clinical Endocrinology journal concludes that men with higher levels of vitamin D had higher testosterone levels and stronger libidos.

The same study reported that men?s libido was lowest at times of the year when they had been less exposed to sunlight.

It is also recommended to*take libido increasing vitamins*during the winter months or if your profession prevents you from getting regular sunlight exposure.

The following are some useful tips for you to be able to get more sunlight for libido.

1. Go for a 20 minute stroll at midday

After lunch, make it a habit to go for a stroll every day. This will also be good for your general fitness and circulation as well as for improving your exposure to sunlight.

Knowing that sunlight increases testosterone and improves sex drive should motivate you to do this.

If you have a busy job and lots of work then this is all the more reason to go for a daily stroll. You?ll find that your energy levels increase as your walks do and you?ll be able to concentrate better.

Furthermore, walking after eating can help facilitate digestion.


2. Seek out the sun in Winter

When your Winter months are long they can get quite depressing. Men?s libido?s are typically weaker nearer to the end of Winter. The hardest part of Winter is generally the last month when you and almost everyone else is fed up of cold, grim weather.

Taking a trip to the sun is the best generally after the middle of the Winter months, 2 or 3 months after the start of cold weather and short nights.

Getting plenty of sunlight, whether it?s on the beach in Mexico, in the North African desert or on the ski slopes will do you and your libido a world of good at this time of year.

3. Walk instead of taking transport

Make yourself the kind of man who prefers to walk rather than taking a car, taxi or bus.

Whenever you can, walk. Even in dark Winter months, walking still exposes you to sunlight during the day. You may not realize it but your levels of vitamin D are boosting your libido when you walk on a regular basis.

4. Sit by a window

In the mornings, if you work at an office or at home, try to sit by a window where the sunlight comes in.

You?ll find that this is a great way to start your day.

As well as being exposed to higher levels of sunlight, you?ll also feel better and be able to look out of the window to relax and focus your mind.

5. Eat outside

Although this is pretty difficult during cold weather, make it a habit of yours to eat outside or in a sunlit conservatory whenever possible.

As well as making your meals pleasureable and more relaxing, the sunlight increases testosterone and libido if you do it often enough.


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 31, 2013)

fuck all thta sun just pop a few 5,000iu D3 pills


----------



## charley (Feb 1, 2013)

[h=2]Exposing your genitals to sunlight increases your T[/h]
..I don't know the LAW where you live, where I live you can't walk around Town with your Balls hanging out of your Zipper.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

charley said:


> [h=2]Exposing your genitals to sunlight increases your T[/h]
> ..I don't know the LAW where you live, where I live you can't walk around Town with your Balls hanging out of your Zipper.....



In Australia it's our constitutional right to rock out with our cocks out


----------



## seyone (Feb 1, 2013)

charley said:


> [h=2]Exposing your genitals to sunlight increases your T[/h]
> ..I don't know the LAW where you live, where I live you can't walk around Town with your Balls hanging out of your Zipper.....



It has never stopped me.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2013)

well if i HAD any testicles the sun would feel good on them right about now. it's effin cold out.  

i can see this news leading to some interesting encounters with the police. 

print out article
present to your doctor
have him recommend this
avenue of increasing t
get a note... 

hilarity ensues.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 3, 2013)

This would explain all those old geezers at the nude beach walking around with hard ons.

 And why all the old bitties follow.


----------

